# Cowboy boots for riding



## DrumRunner

Go buy a pair of Ariats..It will be one of the best boot buying decisions of your life. It is my absolute fair boot brand ever..though I do have a pair of Rocky's right now that I'm stuck on..

Do NOT buy the Fat Baby line to ride in..I'm just not a fan of those at all. 

Ariat International

I just added this link to show you their main site but you can find Ariat boots on so many different websites and in different price ranges.

I had this pair for years and they wore great.
http://www.ariat.com/Western/Women/Footwear/Professional/HeritageRoughstockUToe.html?color=BROWN_OILED_ROWDY


----------



## smrobs

First off, howdy and welcome to the forum .

Pretty much any boot that is labeled "roper" will be perfectly fine to ride in. Personally, I am a huge fan of Ariats as they are the only boots I've ever found that didn't just kill my feet.

Beyond just making sure that it has adequate heel and a thin, slick sole (either rubber or leather), everything else is a matter of preference and style.

I had a pair of these for years and years before the leather body of them finally wore out. They fit okay but they were always a bit narrow.
Professional Heritage Stockman - Ariat

I've always had difficulty finding boots in women's sizes to fit me and be comfortable because my feet are really wide and blocky. My brother turned me on to square toed boots and I'll never go back now. I've had a pair of these and been wearing them daily for over 2 years now. They are still in perfect condition except for the wear and tear of what I put them through riding through brush and walking through rubble and such. There are a few scratches and a couple of fairly deep cuts but that's it. Mine is in the Badlands Brown color.
Professional Quickdraw 11" - Ariat


----------



## BDNChorses

Thanks for the suggestions. I forgot to mention I'm a guy lol.

I am a fan of square toe as well. I got my first squares in January, and they are by far my favorite.

They're the ostrich AQHA Remudas, which I have been riding in the last two times, I just think they're too much of a dress boot to keep doing that.

These are the ones I'm considering, even though they're made in Mexico:

Justin Boots FFA 2551 SORREL APACHE

or these Double Hs:

http://www.doublehboots.com/item.asp?styleNo=DH2602&CatID=61

They look sturdy enough for when I'm working at our farm or on my friend's ranch, but also have a good heel and slick sole for riding.

Also, I didn't know if I needed to make sure there was enough ledge for a spur? I don't use spurs right now, but if I do in the future, I'd like my boot to work with them.


----------



## loveduffy

welcome to the forum and I have a pair of Ariats cowboy boot and they work the best for me I am a guy also just so you know


----------



## shmurmer4

I love Ariats, except I've move away from leather soles because I have to replace them quite often.


----------



## Joe4d

I hate most western boots. They all leak and get your feet wet from walking in wet grass. Be advised ariats tend to run narrow. They are also made in China. Justin has a pretty good line of USA made boots.


----------



## PintoTess

Im a girl and I wear the Ariat Heritage Ropers. Theyre very comfy and they make them for guys as well. I would never have any thing else (but my pink high top cowgirl boots but thats past the point!)


----------



## Mason72

for comfort I ride in Ropers.


----------



## Paintlover1965

I have tried many different English riding boots and have always loved the Ariat brand. So, when I decided to buy Western boots, I without hesitation bought the Ariat Western boots. They are so comfortable, they already have that broken-in feel when new. They work well for me and I usually have trouble with new shoes/boots during the breaking-in period. Good luck shopping!


----------



## spurstop

Anderson Beans are made in the USA with the exception of their HorsePower line.


----------



## GreySorrel

I ride in a pair of Wolverine lace up ropers with a steel toe. They are men's boots, they are VERY comfortable, good quality leather, hold up to rain, mud, dry, and being stepped on a few times too.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Totally agree with Ariats!

These are my current pair:
Ariat Brown Tombstone Boot - Wide Square Toe - Sheplers

I will agree that they do run small, but I have wide feet so I'm sure you'll be fine! I like the support that Ariat's have and I could ride for hours in them. They're a great all-around boot. I use them for riding, chores, and I even wore 'em on my date last night. Lol.


----------



## Coffeejunkie

I had my last pair of Justin remudas for 4 years, 2 years of heavy daily riding and 2 additional years of not wearing every day, but at long weekend horse shows and other things. I just retired them because the sole was starting to get worn through and leaked during bathing. I started wearing a new pair (same boots) that I had gotten a year after buying the originals, in anticipation that they'd fall apart much quicker than they did. Highly recommended. Super comfy!


----------



## BarrelBunny

I love my Ariats. I've had them for 3 years now and they're barely showing wear and tear  (I ride every single day)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm

I _just_ bought a pair of Ariat Sierra's (#10004986). They're pull on men's western work boot with a roper's toe, so they're not very wide. I actually just measured them, and they are almost the same width as my Ariat Heritage english tall boots. Sole to sole, they are just bare millimeters wider. They have the no slip rubber sole, and they have the required heel to ride in. My pair in particular doesn't have the steel toe or the composite toe, so they aren't super heavy. They are heavier than my Heritage english tall boot, but they weigh about the same as my Dublin River Boots (Irish muck boot knock offs). I actually rode in them for the first time today, and I didn't have any issues with them in english stirrups. Even with the no slip sole, I didn't have issues kicking my stirrups off, and I found them quite (very very super duper) comfortable to ride in.

I'm really happy with the purchase, and cannot wait to finish breaking them in. They be some stiff boots still. I tried on a lot of Justins, because that is what most stores carry. But I find the Ariat brand far superior. They're more comfortable, and I actually found a pair to fit my very difficult to fit foot.


----------



## BDNChorses

Thank you for the suggestions. I like the look of Ariats, but they are all made in China or Mexico.

I went with a pair of Anderson Beans. They are very sturdy with thick leather uppers and the foot is a thick cowhide, possibly shoulder.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

Slip-on boots with leather soles! Crepe soles are the next best

Get a size bigger so they'll come off in a wreck. Most of the people that could testify to this are dead because they got hung in a stirrup. If you don't believe it, next time you ride, step off your horse but leave your left foot in the stirrup. Hop around or fall to the ground with that foot hung and see if your horse stands there and patiently waits for you to correct it, or fends for himself.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I'll go against the grain, I'm not a fan of Ariats. I love my Ariat field boots for english but haven't had good luck with western boots. They don't seem to hold up - I'm rough on boots. 

I agree with AC, smooth leather or crepe soles. Ditto on getting them a hair big, I go a 1/2 size big. I wear ropers or pull ons for working at home so should I get caught in a stirrup they will come off. 

My hands down favorite maker is Olathe. Also have a pair of Tony Lama's that have held up fairly well for daily work.


----------



## boots

I'm not a fan of Ariat's either, though I wish I'd invented the line. They sure are popular.

I much prefer Olathe's. I have two pair. One with 18" tops and a shorter pair for schooling colts.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I actually love my fat babys they have been comfy from day ine and never had a problem with them getting stuck in my stirrup or not being able to feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedLadyBug

Thanks for posting! I am new to the forum as well and was going to post the same question!


----------



## Critter sitter

DrumRunner said:


> Go buy a pair of Ariats..It will be one of the best boot buying decisions of your life. It is my absolute fair boot brand ever..though I do have a pair of Rocky's right now that I'm stuck on..
> 
> Do NOT buy the Fat Baby line to ride in..I'm just not a fan of those at all.
> 
> Ariat International
> 
> I just added this link to show you their main site but you can find Ariat boots on so many different websites and in different price ranges.
> 
> I had this pair for years and they wore great.
> Professional Heritage Roughstock U Toe - Ariat


Yes yes I live ariats!!! They are all I wear. I've been ordering mine at grapevinehill.com 
I had foot problems till I bought my first ariats. I live them!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkingwest

My husband loves his ariats. He does have to get them in wide and he doesn't have very big feet size 9, but he wears them for work and for riding. And has a pair for good..


----------



## equiniphile

I have a pair of Justins that are 5 years old and have held up really well for me. I bought them on sale at TSC for like $35. My new show boots are Sages, they were $100 and they broke in after a motorcycle ride and one workout on my gelding.


----------



## Sapphire20

Ariats are the best and most comfortable  They feel broken in the first day you wear them


----------



## CJ82Sky

loooove my ariats. plain ol heritage (and i buy the men's bc they are plainer and more comfy bc my feet are wide). love them. can't wear justins, they just don't fit my foot right. and for show and wearing around, my boulet's are THE single most comfortable boots i have ever owned. they don't even compare to my fancy ariats, and they fit me great, felt broken in the day i got them brand new, and are made of leather like butter, yet held up to years of wear and tear (i wear them ALL the time!).

but for around the barn and riding and hacking, my ariat hertiage boots are the best!


----------



## Rawhide

Only Ariats I like are there ropers. I also use Tony Lama 3RRR boots. :thumbsup:

Rawhide(Boone)


----------



## Blondehorselover

What Drumrunner said, ARIATS! I LOVE mine! I live in them 24/7. They're a bit pricey but they're well worth the investment. But do not get the baby fats. Those are like hiking boots.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

Ariat Terrain H2O waterproof boots - Sheplers

i work in these. residential construction work. i also ride in them for right now. very comfortable. and seem to hold up but havent used them long. comfortable. but im looking for a different style just for riding.


----------



## Houston

I use two boots to ride and work around horses.

One is a pair of Ariats. They are plain black, but look more like a pair of English-style paddock boots. However they are SO comfortable. I could wear them all day... and by the looks of them you could probably tell that I do. Time for a new pair!

A more Western style boot that I wear are my Tony Lama 3R series (which stands for "ranching, riding, roping" I believe). The are have a gorgeous design and are very comfortable and flexible. Didn't take much to break them in. The sizes seem to run small however; I usually wear a 8 in womens... my Tony Lamas are a size 6 1/2 womens.


----------



## SaddleUp158

Does anyone know anything about Double H boots?


----------



## foxhuntcowboy

Let's see, all I wear are Olathes when I ride. I have rubber boots or workboots for mucking. Then I wear tall brown or black 21" boots when I go ride Western and (with a pair of schooling chaps when cold or half chaps with English


----------



## amberly

DrumRunner said:


> Do NOT buy the Fat Baby line to ride in..I'm just not a fan of those at all.


I have a pair of fat baby's. They are very durable, provide great protection, last long, and have great traction too.

My sister has worn these and I wear these. but for riding, I DO NOT suggest to wear these because they will get stuck in your stirrup. however, if you were looking for some great barn boots -I would recommend these. just don't use them for riding - my foot has gotten stuck several times.


----------



## AriatChick772

See my user name lol? Go get you a pair of Ariat Crossfire Caliente's 

You'll pay about $250 for them unless you can find them cheaper than I did. They are my favorite Ariat's so far... And I've had a ton lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I like my Justin laceups with the leather sole. It was ingrained into me to ride with a leather sole be it english or western, for safety. For about 15 years my favorite boots were Acme cowboy boots. They seemed to fit me better than other brands. I'd wear each pair until resurrecting them was impossible.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Get some Laredo boots! I got the copper kettle that's real leather and their so awesome! And they look good too and I only ride with them. My previous pair of boots were laredos that came from goodwill an they were in good condition. I wore them when I slipped off my horse into mucky water halfway up to my knees and they didn't get ruined or leak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlnay

I only ride in Ariats...at horse shows I'm on my feet for 8+ hours, and they are awesome. They also fit my WIDE feet really well! I get the square toe, because I like the look of them and they are very comfy. For wearing them 5-6 days a week, they hold up pretty well and last a long time.


----------



## toto

i love my ariat boots! i got a pair for x-mas, and im like peter Griffin with his footy pajamas-- I refuse to take them off. Lol. i don't recall what my boots are, but they are somethin like the legend-- i cant remember-- real comfortable and i wear them 24/7.  they are so comfy to ride in too. 

ive also had justin boots in the past and loved em too-- they lasted me years-- i could show halter in them, work in them, and go for casual trail rides in them too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ropinbiker

I usually wear Justins...I like the AQHA line...my current pair have lasted since 09...I wear them almost daily. I am about to replace....with another pair of Justin's.

don't like Ariats...


----------



## Joe4d

I have some double H boots, pretty comfortable, have held up well, take a nice spit shine, I ride and use them for general boots. But only suitable for very dry weather, walk in wet morning grass and your feet are soaked. And thats after sprays, oils waxes or what not. Thinner cheaper leather I guess. I think I may try the justin stampedes next. Usually I weat waterproof justing endurance shoes and just jeans. I add half chaps if I am wearing tights or it is cold.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

GreySorrel said:


> I ride in a pair of Wolverine lace up ropers with a steel toe. They are men's boots, they are VERY comfortable, good quality leather, hold up to rain, mud, dry, and being stepped on a few times too.


I have always been told that steel toe boots are very bad to wear around horses. The problem is that if a horse steps on your foot, the steel will bend into your foot, trapping it and doing additional damage. Thankfully, I have never seen this theory put to the test, but it is something to consider.


As to the original question, I ride in Ariat. Think it is the "Heritage" style. (You need to avoid the kind with the "crepe" soles as they can stick in the stirrup. "Traction" as someone else mentioned in this thread, is a bad thing in a riding boot.) 

Takes a week or two to break 'em in. After that they are comfortable and last for years. Every other boot I have owned lasts 6 months to a year before I wear a hole in the bottom. My Ariats may get nasty looking after 5 years or so, but still hold up to abuse.


----------



## SaddleUp158

Joe4d said:


> I have some double H boots, pretty comfortable, have held up well, take a nice spit shine, I ride and use them for general boots. But only suitable for very dry weather, walk in wet morning grass and your feet are soaked. And thats after sprays, oils waxes or what not. Thinner cheaper leather I guess. I think I may try the justin stampedes next. Usually I weat waterproof justing endurance shoes and just jeans. I add half chaps if I am wearing tights or it is cold.


Really? I have never had that problem. My Double H boots are good solid leather, not thin at all. I have literally held my feet under the hose to rinse all the mud off and my feet have stayed completely dry.


----------



## Joe4d

Tazmanian Devil said:


> I have always been told that steel toe boots are very bad to wear around horses. The problem is that if a horse steps on your foot, the steel will bend into your foot, trapping it and doing additional damage. Thankfully, I have never seen this theory put to the test, but it is something to consider.
> .


Youve been told wrong, thats a completely untrue old wives tail. Anything heavy enough to damage a steel toe would do far greater damage to an unprotected toe,
That makes as much sense as not wearing a helmet because of fear that broken shards from the plastic cover might cut your scalp.

dunno, my double h are basic roper design. arnt wet proof at all.


----------



## Fort fireman

Here's an interesting link on steel toe vs. regular toe. 

Three Sixty Safety: Mythbuster: Steel Toe Boots Can Sever or Amputate My Toes So I’m Safer Without Them

Now I don't wear steel toe on a regular basis but if need be I will. My everyday wear boot for riding , working, and just around right now are ariats. I've had Justin's, tony llamas, Laredo, Durango and one pair of double h. The double h for me were probably the heaviest boot to wear. My go to boots would probably be Justin, tony llama or the ariats. I guess just which one I got the best deal on at the time. Unless I had the money to buy a custom pair of boots. Of course I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

@Joe D
I have not direct experience, which is why I prefaced my statement with "I have always been told." Interesting. I don't agree with the helmet analogy... If the helmet cracks, it cracks. Try wearing a steel helmet that will compress to a new shape on impact. Not only does it dent your skull into a new shape, but it becomes stuck on your head. I would also guess some "steel toe" boots are made better than others.


@Fort Fireman
Thanks for the link. General criticism of "Mythbusters" aside, I think there is some information in that article to support problems with wearing steel toe boots around a horse. They were going for "amputation." I am just talking about additional problems from the steel being bent.

"400lbs from 3 ft: more deformation in the steel plate, but only damage to frangible foot was a broken metatarsal (big toe). Adam: “I want to see some toes cut off or crushed beyond all recognition” * 400lbs from 6 ft: a lot of pancaking of steel cap and lots of broken bones beneath, but no toe amputation."

Of course, enough force to bend the steel would do plenty of damage to the foot anyway. However, if 400lbs @ 3ft can cause the steel to break a toe, the steel would seem to be bent into the toe itself. That would make me wonder as to how you get the boot off? Wouldn't the toe be trapped by the steel toe?

Again, these guys were looking to disprove an amputation theory. They didn't speak to additional damage potential from the steel. It would also be difficult to relate their tests to the force a 1200lb horse would exert when stepping, walking or trotting across a toe.


I don't have any experience one way or the other. Never heard of anyone being stomped on while wearing steel toe boots. (Although I use to wear a pair of steel toes long ago and did have some dents and deformations in the steel). There are plenty old wive's tales and I have no doubt this is one of them too. At the same time, I personally believe a horse is capable of bending that small piece of metal and wouldn't take the chance. I have seen them do more damage to bigger things.


----------



## RileyF

hey guys! im fairly new and im in a similar position, anybody have any suggestions for light horseback and riding shoes? any links?


----------



## SilverMaple

Joe4d said:


> Youve been told wrong, thats a completely untrue old wives tail. Anything heavy enough to damage a steel toe would do far greater damage to an unprotected toe,
> That makes as much sense as not wearing a helmet because of fear that broken shards from the plastic cover might cut your scalp.
> 
> dunno, my double h are basic roper design. arnt wet proof at all.



Our old farrier had two toes crushed and badly damaged when he was stomped on by a draft horse wearing steel-toed boots. His surgeon said had he been wearing regular boots, the damage would have meant two badly broken toes, but his biggest issue was the nerve and tissue damage caused by the wait between when the accident occurred and when he was seen in the ER and the boots/steel toes pried off his crushed digits. The metal crushed down flat on his toes, and then his feet were trapped in the boots by the flattened plate. He swears he will never wear steel toed boots again, and still walks with a limp.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

RileyF said:


> hey guys! im fairly new and im in a similar position, anybody have any suggestions for light horseback and riding shoes? any links?



I do not own a pair... yet... but my friends, husband, and daughter, swear by Twisted X moccasins.


----------

